# How to mount



## 2010brute750 (Jul 16, 2012)

Ive done a search and didnt find what i needed but anyway is their a special way outlaws should be mounted lined up or whatever im gettin mine mounted tomorrow and need to know.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Just make sure the rotation arrow is right.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ yep that's all. Unless you want to get fancy & ask them to line the tread bars up w/ the rim spokes.


----------



## 2010brute750 (Jul 16, 2012)

Ok i thought i had see that mentioned in another post but I didnt know if their was any purpose to it


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^The guys with OL2's are getting fancy with their lugs lining up with wheel spokes.... I'll admit it does look cleaner when all finished. I'm sure thats what you read about.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Line up those lugs! Use tire bead sealant also 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Lining up the lugs with the wheel depends on the wheel. I couldn't do it with my 212s. Maybe I should get some new rims, lol.


----------

